# Best jutsu of each chakra nature.



## itachi sennin (Sep 18, 2013)

What is the best jutsu of each chakra nature (katon,raiton,doton,suiton and fuuton.)
Only jutsus fo pure chakra natures are allowed therefore no kekkei genkai or kekkei touta.
Gaara's sand and deidara's explosions are not included as well.


----------



## crisler (Sep 18, 2013)

so basically jutsus that is open to anyone despite its' level of difficulty, rite?

fuuton -> FRS obviously.
raiton -> chidori? or raiton yoroi
doton -> dunno..
katon -> probably...madara or obitos' jutsu
suiton -> kisames' round thing


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 18, 2013)

Futon: FRS
Raiton: Raiton Armor
Doton: Light-Weight Rock / Added-weight Rock Jutsu
Katon: Great Fire Annihilation 
Suiton: Great Shark Bullet


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 18, 2013)

> katon


Fire Release: Great Fire Destruction



> raiton


Lightning Release: Kirin



> doton


Earth Release: Swamp of the Underworld 



> suiton


Water Release: Great Shark Bullet Technique 



> fuuton


Wind Release: Rasenshuriken


----------



## Chuck (Sep 18, 2013)

Katon

Raiton

Doton

Suiton

Fuuton


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2013)

Katon: Kagatsuchi

Raiton: Raikiri, or Raiton Armor (not Kirin due to too much prep needed)

Fuuton: Rasenshuriken

Doton: Earth Sandwich

Suiton:


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Sep 18, 2013)

*the defined & rudimentary/*

*earth/to displace:* Stone Golem

*wind/to sever:* kaze no yaiba

*water/to submerge:* shark dance_water dome 

*electric/to radiate:* raijuu hashire 

*fire/to ignite:* Zukokku 



*Taijutsu:* Kage Buyou _Shadowing_Leaf Waltz





.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 18, 2013)

*Fire Style / Katon*: Amaterasu (databook says is the best Katon ninjutsu) then Bafukuu Ranbuu and Goka Messhitsu

*Wind Style / Fuuton*: Chou Oodama Rasenshuriken, Rasenshuriken, Shinkuurenpa

*Lightning Style / Raiton*: Raiden / Raikiri / Raiju Hashiri, Raiton no Yoroi, Raiton flow (Kirin is too difficult to perform)

*Earth Style / Doton*: Yomi Numa, Domu, Kajugan / Kejugan and honorable mention for Moguragakure, as simple as it is is very useful

*Water Style / Suiton*: Daikodan, Dai Bakusoi Shoha, Senji Kizame, Daibafuku


----------



## Ghost (Sep 18, 2013)

In terms of power.

Katon: Sasuke's Enton

Fuuton: FRS

Raiton: Kirin

Doton: Mountain Sandwich 

Suiton: Daikodan


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 18, 2013)

fuuton = Shinku renpa
Suiton : Shark bomb
Katon : Goka Mekyaku
Raiton : Kirin
Doton : Eight manipulation technique


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 18, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> fuuton = Shinku renpa



... you mean that tiny-as-fuck Wind Release technique that Danzo used, and was only capable of getting past the Susano'o's 'skin'?

What puts that feat over the likes of Rasenshuriken?


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 18, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Fire Release: Great Fire Destruction
> 
> Lightning Release: Kirin
> 
> ...



I agree 100% with this.



Raikiri19 said:


> Amaterasu (databook says is the best Katon ninjutsu)



It doesn't actually have the preface of "katon" though. 

Besides, the enton "blaze" uses black flames, so I think it's an enton.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 18, 2013)

Fuuton: Fuuton Chou oodama Rasenshuriken
Katon: Katon Gouka Mekyaku (if enton is allowed, enton kagutsuchi arrow).
Raiton: Kirin
Doton: Mountain Sandwhich
Suiton: Daikodan



ATastyMuffin said:


> ... you mean that tiny-as-fuck Wind Release technique that Danzo used, and was only capable of getting past the Susano'o's 'skin'?
> 
> What puts that feat over the likes of Rasenshuriken?



because danzou's fuuton blew open susanoo's back and according to grimm, itachi/sasuke's susanoo comes out of rapidfire bijuudama unscathed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 18, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> ... you mean that tiny-as-fuck Wind Release technique that Danzo used, and was only capable of getting past the Susano'o's 'skin'?




Getting past Stage 3 Susano'o's defenses is not impressive ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Size doesn't matter.






> What puts that feat over the likes of Rasenshuriken?



Shinku renpa > Rasenshuriken 
Get over it.



ueharakk said:


> because danzou's fuuton blew open susanoo's back and according to grimm, itachi/sasuke's susanoo comes out of rapidfire bijuudama unscathed.



Sorta like how KCM Rasengan doesn't have any effect on Tobi but Raikiri penetrates him like butter.

When will people learn that different types of attacks have different effects on different targets ?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 18, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> because danzou's fuuton blew open susanoo's back and according to grimm, itachi/sasuke's susanoo comes out of rapidfire bijuudama unscathed.



Yeah, not only would I love to see him validate this travesty of a claim, but even if we grant Itachi's ribcage Susano'o the feat of tanking/getting pulverized by Kirin (something that is completely baseless), a single Tailed Beast Bomb is almost a *thousand times* more powerful than that lightning technique, let alone multiple ones.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 18, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Yeah, not only would I love to see him validate this travesty of a claim, but even if we grant Itachi's ribcage Susano'o the feat of tanking/getting pulverized by Kirin (something that is completely baseless),* a single Tailed Beast Bomb is almost a thousand times more powerful than that lightning technique*, let alone multiple ones.



You should spend more time reading the manga and less time reading OBD.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 18, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sorta like how KCM Rasengan doesn't have any effect on Tobi but Raikiri penetrates him like butter.
> 
> When will people learn that different types of attacks have different effects on different targets ?



KCM rasengan hit his arm and does internal damage.  Raikiri was focused on the tip of a kunai massively increasing the penetration.

Sure different attacks do different damage, however the sum total of the damage done to the target will be equal to how much energy the attack exerted on it.

Thus if you sum up the damage of minato's rasengan on obito, it will roughly equal the damage obito took from kakashi's raikiri kunai.  If susanoo is hit with a bijuudama the size of a rapidfire, it's going to take at least 50% of the blasts energy, a yield that is magnitudes upon magnitudes more powerful than danzou's fuuton.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 18, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sorta like how KCM Rasengan doesn't have any effect on Tobi but Raikiri penetrates him like butter.
> 
> When will people learn that different types of attacks have different effects on different targets ?



What are you talking about. Minato's Rasengan did about as much damage as Kakashi Raikiri Kunai thrust.


As for your comment about Shinku renpa being stronger than Rasenshuriken, well it's not. Ten-Tails > Susano'o.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 18, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> KCM rasengan hit his arm and does internal damage.  Raikiri was focused on the tip of a kunai massively increasing the penetration.
> 
> Sure different attacks do different damage, however the sum total of the damage done to the target will be equal to how much energy the attack exerted on it.
> 
> Thus if you sum up the damage of minato's rasengan on obito, it will roughly equal the damage obito took from kakashi's raikiri kunai.  If susanoo is hit with a bijuudama the size of a rapidfire, it's going to take at least 50% of the blasts energy, a yield that is magnitudes upon magnitudes more powerful than danzou's fuuton.


Tobi's arm could function just fine, which means his muscles and bones were intact.

Another example is that, B took his bijuudama head on, and survived. Most of his tentacles were intact.
Sasuke's A or B ranked Chidori spear chopped his tentacle like butter. Raikage is said to chop off all of B's tentacles with his Nukite.
But neither of those attacks are as strong as a Bijuu bomb on paper. 

If its 10 units of power concentrated on a point vs 100 units of power concenctrated on 10 points, they are pretty much going to do equal damage on 1 point.
Second one will do that same damage in an area 10 times bigger though.

This is maybe oversimplfying it but it kinda correlates with what we've seen.

*point being size, volume whatever.



Rocky said:


> What are you talking about. Minato's Rasengan did about as much damage as Kakashi Raikiri Kunai thrust.


Two explanations for that.
A ) Minato's rasengan is stronger than an average rasengan for an unknown reason.
B ) Tobi had less durability back then.



> As for your comment about Shinku renpa being stronger than Rasenshuriken, well it's not. Ten-Tails > Susano'o.



I didn't get it but, no, what is rasenshuriken's greatest feat ? 
I don't think it is anywhere near penetrating Stage 3 Susano'o.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 18, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Tobi's arm could function just fine, which means his muscles and bones were intact.


that's his right zetsu arm, it doesn't have bones and it regenerates quickly.  A better example would be minato vs tobi as he hit tobi in the same spot kakashi did.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Another example is that, B took his bijuudama head on, and survived. Most of his tentacles were intact.
> Sasuke's A or B ranked Chidori spear chopped his tentacle like butter. Raikage is said to chop off all of B's tentacles with his Nukite.
> But neither of those attacks are as strong as a Bijuu bomb on paper.


that's all perfectly in line with what i already stated: that the sum total of the damage he receives will be greater from the more powerful attack.  The total damage bee took from the bijuudama was incomparably more than what he took from any of those piercing attacks.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> If its 10 units of power concentrated on a point vs 100 units of power concenctrated on 10 points, they are pretty much going to do equal damage on 1 point.
> Second one will do that same damage in an area 10 times bigger though.


sure that's in line with what i've been saying.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> This is maybe oversimplfying it but it kinda correlates with what we've seen.
> 
> *point being size, volume whatever.


the thing is though a bijuudama is an explosion which means that while it exerts its damage over a large AoE, the damage it exerts per unit area varies based on the distance you are from the dama.  Thus if you are hit by the dama and it's smaller than you, you will be taking roughly 50% of the entire attack's power as your body is touching roughly 50% of the dama at point blank explosion.

Susanoo is larger than a rapidfire, thus if it gets hit directly it takes 50% of the dama's blast.




Grimmjowsensei said:


> I didn't get it but, no, what is rasenshuriken's greatest feat ?
> I don't think it is anywhere near penetrating Stage 3 Susano'o.


It damaged 50% kurama more than 25+ SM chou oodama rasengans, each of which stated by databook to be able to hollow out a mountain (a statement that isn't disproved nor is a no limits fallacy and is supported by destruction feats of smaller rasengans).

And why does only FRS need to produce feats of being able to penetrate V3 susanoo?  Why doesn't V3 susanoo need the feats to be able to block a FRS?  Burden of proof works both ways, if there isn't a way to correlate the two together by feats, then hype is the next best thing and we all know that hype FRS >>>>> Danzou's fuuton.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 18, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Two explanations for that.
> A ) Minato's rasengan is stronger than an average rasengan for an unknown reason.
> B ) Tobi had less durability back then.



These are baseless. Nowhere are they mentioned in the Manga.

Ever since Naruto & Sasuke's rooftop fight, it's been clear that Rasengan does internal damage. Tobi was hit in the arm by Naruto, where there are no vitals. Minato hit him in the torso. 



> I didn't get it but, no, what is rasenshuriken's greatest feat ?
> I don't think it is anywhere near penetrating Stage 3 Susano'o.



Bijuu Mode Naruto sawed off some of the Juubi's tails with two Rasenshuriken while leading the alliance-charge at Madara & Obito.


----------



## SSMG (Sep 18, 2013)

It was the ninja alliance bird that cut the juubi... not just naruto's rasenshurikens


----------



## Rocky (Sep 18, 2013)

SSMG said:


> It was the ninja alliance bird that cut the juubi... not just naruto's rasenshurikens



At the tip of that bird was Naruto with the Rasenshuriken.

That bird is just a group of people.


----------



## trance (Sep 18, 2013)

*Fūton*- FRS 

*Raiton*- Either Raiton no Yoroi or Kirin

*Doton*- Yomi Numa

*Suiton*- Super Shark Bomb 

*Katon*- Great Fire Annihilation


----------



## SSMG (Sep 18, 2013)

Rocky said:


> At the tip of that bird was Naruto with the Rasenshuriken.
> 
> That bird is just a group of people.



But it was the wings that cut off the juubis arms/tentacles.


----------



## Zooted (Sep 18, 2013)

Wind: FRS
Earth: Depends on situation but I like Nomi Yuma more 
Fire: Great Fire annihilation
Water: Super Shark Bomb
Lightning: Raiton Armor


----------



## Rocky (Sep 18, 2013)

SSMG said:


> But it was the wings that cut off the juubis arms/tentacles.



The wings are also just a group of people. 

The sharp part of that bird is the tip which obviously is what would contact the tails first as it's the most frontward part.


----------



## SSMG (Sep 18, 2013)

People covered in v1 cloaks you mean?

just look at the pic you posted... the part where.naruto is with the rasenshurikens is no where near the arms.. but the wings line up perfectly with the cut off arms. Just go back and look at the picture.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 18, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Getting past Stage 3 Susano'o's defenses is not impressive ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No? Tell me, give me some durability feats for Sasuke's third stage Susano'o. Oh wait, you can't, so we're just going to have to powerscale to this one. You know what that looks to me? _Barely_ city-block level, maybe approaching multi-city block level.

Let's observe a Wind Style: Rasenshuriken detonation enveloping nearly a half of the Chibaku Tensei crater and yielding a  in 

Which is, by the way, low-city level. So yeah, your 'impressive' Wind Style: Vaccum Blast Barrage doesn't even register as dogshit in the midst of Rasenshuriken.



> Shinku renpa > Rasenshuriken
> Get over it.



You are unquestionably terrible at debating and need to stop posting for the sake of the intelligence of the general NBD populace.

Get over it.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> You should spend more time reading the manga and less time reading OBD.



Sorry, what? Calculations are calculations, give me one reason they should be disregarded, when it comes to comparing attacks of scale.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 19, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> that's his right zetsu arm, it doesn't have bones and it regenerates quickly.  A better example would be minato vs tobi as he hit tobi in the same spot kakashi did.


Thats actually true, but if it was a raikiri that landed on the arm, the arm would be lost.
Like I said, Raikiri would trump Rasengan in certian situations against certain opponents.
For example a raikiri would do jack to a huge summon because of its small size, but a big rasengan would pulverize it.




> that's all perfectly in line with what i already stated: that the sum total of the damage he receives will be greater from the more powerful attack.  The total damage bee took from the bijuudama was incomparably more than what he took from any of those piercing attacks.


Because of its AOE. 


> sure that's in line with what i've been saying.
> 
> 
> the thing is though a bijuudama is an explosion which means that while it exerts its damage over a large AoE, the damage it exerts per unit area varies based on the distance you are from the dama.  Thus if you are hit by the dama and it's smaller than you, you will be taking roughly 50% of the entire attack's power as your body is touching roughly 50% of the dama at point blank explosion.
> ...



I think its like the difference between a bullet designed to pierce thick layers of armor and a rocket.
A rocket would do more damage in a large aoe, and on a big target which doesn't have high armor. But won't do much against a target with a high armor.
The bullet will penetrate the armor and will do damage on exactly the spot it comes in contact with. 
So in some cases, the armor penetrating bullet will get the job there where the rocket fails and vice versa.



> It damaged 50% kurama more than 25+ SM chou oodama rasengans, each of which stated by databook to be able to hollow out a mountain (a statement that isn't disproved nor is a no limits fallacy and is supported by destruction feats of smaller rasengans).


When did 50% kurama take 25 odaama rasengans to the face ? 

Also Databook hyperbole is databook hyperbole. 



> And why does only FRS need to produce feats of being able to penetrate V3 susanoo?  Why doesn't V3 susanoo need the feats to be able to block a FRS?  Burden of proof works both ways, if there isn't a way to correlate the two together by feats, then hype is the next best thing and we all know that hype FRS >>>>> Danzou's fuuton.



It doesn't work like that. 

We are comparing 2 jutsu, and they haven't been used against each other, or on anything in common. 

So we have to observe them individually.
Shinku renpa's greatest feat is slicing open Stage 3 Susano'o
FRS doesn't have a feat of destroying something which has more or equal durability as Stage 3 Susano'o.

So as of now, feat-wise Shinku renpa is the stronger attack.

But this will eventually come down to what I said above. If you are looking for taking down a bigger target or inflicting damage on a bigger scale, FRS will be your choice since Shinku renpa seems to be limited to slicing only.



Rocky said:


> These are baseless. Nowhere are they mentioned in the Manga.


Fair enough.



> Ever since Naruto & Sasuke's rooftop fight, it's been clear that Rasengan does internal damage. Tobi was hit in the arm by Naruto, where there are no vitals. Minato hit him in the torso.


And If he was hit by a raikiri in the arm, the arm would be chopped off. 

Like I said, different types of attacks inflict different types of damage. Some are better in certain situations.




> Bijuu Mode Naruto sawed off some of the Juubi's tails with two Rasenshuriken while leading the alliance-charge at Madara & Obito.



Wasn't that alliance no jutsu  ?



ATastyMuffin said:


> No? Tell me, give me some durability feats for Sasuke's third stage Susano'o. Oh wait, you can't, so we're just going to have to powerscale to this one. You know what that looks to me? _Barely_ city-block level, maybe approaching multi-city block level.
> 
> Let's observe a Wind Style: Rasenshuriken detonation enveloping nearly a half of the Chibaku Tensei crater and yielding a  in
> 
> ...



U mad bro ? 

Anyways, I'll repeat once more. Read the manga, and not the OBD. 
Fanmade calculations are fanmade, in most cases they are irrelevant from the Author's perspective, which matters more than the perspective of a Fan's.


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 19, 2013)

Katon: Gōka Mekkyaku/Zukkoku
Suiton: Daikodan/Hidden Mist/Water Mirror
Doton: Sando/Domu/Weight Manipulation
Futon: FRS/Hien
Raiton: Raikiri/Nukite/Lightning Armor

Kirin requires Katon to use so I don't think it is purely Raiton jutsu. And "best jutsu" doesn't always mean most powerful. I'd rather have Hidden Mist+Water Mirror than Daikodan.

P.S. Stop using OBD calcs outside different titles comparison.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 19, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats actually true, but if it was a raikiri that landed on the arm, the arm would be lost.


how do you know that if a raikiri landed on obito's right arm it would be lost?



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Like I said, Raikiri would trump Rasengan in certian situations against certain opponents.
> For example a raikiri would do jack to a huge summon because of its small size, but a big rasengan would pulverize it.


a big rasengan is much stronger than a raikiri thus of course it's going to do more damage to the boss summon, it's no longer about attack mechanics since you are no longer comparing two attacks of comparable power.




Grimmjowsensei said:


> Because of its AOE.


no not because of the bijuudama's AoE, it's because the attack is much stronger than those other.  The bijuudama having a large AoE works against  it, if it was like raikiri or hellstab attacks that inflicted their full force on a small AoE it would have done more damage to bee instead of wasting 50% of its power on the part of the explosion that doesn't hit bee.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think its like the difference between a bullet designed to pierce thick layers of armor and a rocket.
> A rocket would do more damage in a large aoe, and on a big target which doesn't have high armor. But won't do much against a target with a high armor.
> The bullet will penetrate the armor and will do damage on exactly the spot it comes in contact with.
> So in some cases, the armor penetrating bullet will get the job there where the rocket fails and vice versa.


now you are mixing up "doing more damage" with "getting the job done".  A rocket does way more damage to a tank than a bullet designed to pierce the layers of armor.  Sure the rocket might not penetrate the armor as much as the bullet, but it's going to remove far more armor than the bullet is going to remove, thus it did more damage to the tank.

Now if your goal is to kill someone in the tank, then sure if the bullet has more penetrating power, it would be a better option to get the job done.

And all of  that is perfectly in line with what I've been saying this whole time: that regardless of the mechanics of a jutsu, the sum total of its damage on a target is going to equal the energy that jutsu exerts on that target.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> When did 50% kurama take 25 odaama rasengans to the face ?


he didn't.  *He took 25 SM Chou oodama rasengans to the face.*



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also Databook hyperbole is databook hyperbole.


databook hyperbole is only hyperbole if it's actually shown to be a hyperbole unless it is a no limits statement.  If amaterasu's feats didn't disprove it's statement to burn as hot as the sun, then it would burn as hot as the sun.  In the case of SM COR, it not only isn't disproved by the manga, but the manga actually supports the databook claim based on the damage of smaller rasengans to their environment.




Grimmjowsensei said:


> It doesn't work like that.
> 
> We are comparing 2 jutsu, and they haven't been used against each other, or on anything in common.
> 
> ...


That's not only fallacious reasoning, but it's an unfairly biased one as well.

Just because FRS hasn't destroyed something which has equal or more durability than Stage 3 susanoo doesn't mean that it can't do so.  That's not a positive argument for your stance.  It would only be if FRS was actually used on something with equal or more durability than V3 susanoo and it failed to destroy it that your statement would actually be evidence for your assertion.  So you have to somehow  try and relate the feats that show what FRS can destroy or damage and compare that to susanoo's defensive feats/abilities.  What you are pretty much saying is absence of evidence is evidence of absence.

Next, your stance is unfairly biased because the exact opposite could be said for V3 susanoo in comparison to FRS.  V3 susanoo doesn't have a feat of tanking something which has more or equal power to a FRS, thus it doesn't have the ability to do so.

So no, absence of evidence isn't evidence of absence. if you are going to claim that FRS is weaker than Danzou's fuuton you are going to have to give an argument that somehow can compare the power of both attacks to each other.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> But this will eventually come down to what I said above. If you are looking for taking down a bigger target or inflicting damage on a bigger scale, FRS will be your choice since Shinku renpa seems to be limited to slicing only.


that presupposes that Shinku renpa has more penetrating power than FRS, something that you'd have to show via an argument.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 19, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Like I said, different types of attacks inflict different types of damage. Some are better in certain situations.



I agree.



> Wasn't that alliance no jutsu?



Like I said, Naruto was at the tip of that attack with his Rasenshuriken extended. 



Also, Baku's suction increased the power of Shinkū Renpa, so its feat of ripping apart Susano'o wasn't accomplished on its own.


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 19, 2013)

am i the only one that thinks  ORT is better than FRS ?


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 19, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> am i the only one that thinks  ORT is better than FRS ?



if ORT = oodama rasen tarendan, then yeah i think so.


----------



## Tarot (Sep 19, 2013)

Fire: Great Fire Annihilation
Water: Giant Shark Bomb
Wind: Rasenshuriken
Earth: Mountain Smasher (sandwich sounds like a bad resident evil joke)
Lightning: Kirin


----------



## SSMG (Sep 19, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like i told you that was the alliance.
Link removed
In the first panel you can clealry see the front of the bird is not making contact with either arm...in the next panel you can clearly see the wings are in line with both if the ten tails arms... the wings in te second panel line up so perfectly with the ten tails arms that the arms cut off a bit of the wings...while the tip with the rasenshuriken was directly in the middle of them.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 19, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> U mad bro ?
> 
> Anyways, I'll repeat once more. Read the manga, and not the OBD.
> Fanmade calculations are fanmade,* in most cases they are irrelevant from the Author's perspective, which matters more than the perspective of a Fan's*.



And *what* exactly, from an author's perspective, legitimizes your claim that Wind Style: Vaccum Blast Barrage is stronger than Wind Style: Rasenshuriken? You insist on the notion that the former is stronger than the latter, yet the only reasoning you maintain for it is that it _'broke Stage 3 Susano'o'_ - _not only_ obtusely ignoring the fact that it was enhanced by Baku's suction to begin with, but also the fact that Stage 3 Susano'o has never even remotely survived a technique whose explosion was capable of enveloping, I repeat, *half of the crater the size of a mountain range.*

Sorry, even fanmade calculations aren't required to grasp which one is superior. It's common sense. A blast with the area-of-effect of several kilometers > one that barely passes the width of a large building. Eye-balling it is _more_ than enough, let alone calculations that actually specify and accurately underline the difference of power between the two.

Telling me to 'read the manga' is awfully vague. Throw me some evidence, not red herrings.


----------



## SSMG (Sep 19, 2013)

^ Also to add onto your point of stage 3 Susaano hasn't shown it can tank attacks similar to rasenganshuriken, madaras stage 3 was destroyed by a similar tech as rasenganshuriken... guys base hirudora which was about tr same size explosion as a rasenganshuriken.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 19, 2013)

saikyou said:


> In terms of power.
> 
> Katon: Sasuke's Enton
> 
> ...


Actually, I think OP restricted us to not use KKG or KKT, so Enton is retricted.


----------



## Ennoia (Sep 19, 2013)

Most people already named the obvious things but instead of Kirin I would go with the Raikage's one finger Nukite if I spelled that right. I would take that over Kirin given that it pierced the Raikage's shroud and his body while also being quite easy to use in and of itself.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 19, 2013)

Death Arcana said:


> Fire: Great Fire Annihilation
> Water: Giant Shark Bomb
> Wind: Rasenshuriken
> Earth: Mountain Smasher (sandwich sounds like a bad resident evil joke)
> Lightning: Kirin



Now was this so hard?


----------



## Bonly (Sep 19, 2013)

Katon:

Either Katon: Bakufū Ranbu or Katon: Gōka Mekkyaku 

Suiton:

Either Suirō Sameodori or Suiton: Daikōdan

Doton:

Doton: Sando

Raiton:

Either Ippon Nukite or Kirin

Futon:

Fūton: Rasenshuriken


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Sep 20, 2013)

doton: hiding like a mole

ration: raijuu hashiri

futon: kaze no yaiba

katon: Zukokku

suiton: ''Demon fish''


----------



## Tarot (Sep 20, 2013)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Now was this so hard?


Was what so hard?
Also why is everyone using the japanese names when most of them are more complicated than the english equivalent?


----------

